# co-sleeping and formula feeding- is it still safe?



## mergirl (Jun 29, 2007)

I recently had to stop breastfeeding because I had to start taking medication incompatible with breastfeeding. But my 12 week old has been co-sleeping with us since birth and will not sleep anywhere else.

I keep reading that it isn't safe to FF and co-sleep, but we all love it so much. We have a huge king size bed and we hug the edges while baby is in the middle. We have no blankets on him and try to be super aware.

Apart from the FF (forced on us unexpectedly) we are very AP.

I also feel like because I was breastfeeding until very recently I am still very aware of all his movements.

Do you think I can continue to co-sleep safely?


----------



## camera_mama (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know why you couldn't FF and cosleep. Lots of babies (mine included) were formula fed and co-slept safely.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

I was unable to breastfeed due to prior surgery. The only thing that I can think of that could possibly cause a problem.....is keeping a bottle of formula out all night. The MAX that a bottle should be out is 2 hours. 1 hour or less is preferred. Since we didn't co-sleep (we have a waterbed) we kept bottles in the fridge to make nighttime feeding easier.

Also, when you FF a babe you need to make sure they are NOT lying flat. You need to keep them reclined, but, somewhat upright to help with preventing ear infections. That could be a second concern.


----------



## azedazobollis (Feb 27, 2003)

Ready to feed formula can be left out non refrigerated for 10-12 hours. We have had G-Tube fed babes with overnight feeds. The formula stays in the bag and is fed all night. Call the formula company to find out whether your type can be out.

Of course you can co-sleep. I bottle feed and co-sleep. I keep a cooler on my nightstand with bottles.

I have had many (15 foster babies!) sleep with me and have bottle fed. There are different ways to do this. Some babies like warm milk- so you can keep a bottle warmer by your bed- or a crock pot with a bowl inside of it and warm the water- then mix the powder as you need it. Or have the bottles pre-made and feed them cold- or warm them.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

I think the idea is that only breastfeeding moms are aware of their babies enough at night to not roll over on them. But I consider that advice in the same category as no pillows, no blankets, and don't let baby sleep next to dad - overagressive policy that can be ignored.


----------



## BlueEyedLady (Jun 13, 2006)

Of course you can FF and co-sleep. My son was FF and he slept with us portions of the night (generally he preferred being on his own but sometimes he wanted to be close). I was hyper-aware of him the whole time - to the point where I actually got LESS sleep co-sleeping than not.

We used powdered formula, and I kept pre-measured bottles of water on my nightstand, with a formula dispenser with pre-measured amounts in them as well. When he woke and needed to eat, I just grabbed a bottle and the dispenser, dumped one compartment into the bottle, and mixed it up. Simple.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 29, 2007)

That's what I've been doing. I keep the container of ready-to-mix formula, a couple of clean bottles and bottles of water next to the bed. When he wakes up it only takes me 30 seconds to make a bottle. I usually have to do two a night.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Should be, you'll just have to wake up to feed the baby so you'll be more tired and you'll want to be careful to use a crib if you get too tired. But you can mitigate that by having each parent take charge of feeding for half the night. I wouldn't alternate taking turns with feedings/other care, since that doesn't give you a solid block of sleep.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

I think you will be fine. I can't imagine that it's only safe to co-sleep if you are breastfeeding. My first was FF and we were forced into co-sleeping for about 6 months. (DH invited his brother to live with us in a two bedroom apt for about six months - for FREE - but that's another issue....) Our DD wasn't really much of a co-sleeper and preferred her own bed but there wasn't enough room for her crib in our bedroom at the time.

Anyway, you can either get the pre-made individual bottles for nighttime feedings or you can keep a thermos of hot/warm water and mix powder as necessary. Or you could get up, go to the kitchen, mix a bottle and come back, but that's a bit more of a hassle.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

I FF and co-slept. I had bottles with the powdered formula pre-measured, an when it was time to eat I would mix in bottled water. You could also pre-make bottles and keep them in a small refrigerator or ice chest by your bed.

As for the FF mothers not being as in tune with their children, I didn't find that to be true at all for me! I almost always woke up a few seconds before they did in anticipation of feeding them. I didn't sleep nearly as 'hard' as I normally did before! I think it's just an intuitive mother thing.


----------



## haurelia (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D'sMama* 
I think the idea is that only breastfeeding moms are aware of their babies enough at night to not roll over on them. But I consider that advice in the same category as no pillows, no blankets, and don't let baby sleep next to dad - overagressive policy that can be ignored.

















:


----------



## honey-lilac (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Should be, you'll just have to wake up to feed the baby so you'll be more tired and you'll want to be careful to use a crib if you get too tired.

No offense, but that's not really true. I co-slept with both of my kids and there was no difference with how tired I was. I was really sleep-deprived with both the FF one and the BF one!

Also, it's nutty to presume that FF-ers don't have the same awareness of their babes as BF-ers. I have no clue who thought that up. I remember once waking out of the deepest sleep to put my arm up instinctively - DH was about to roll over on DS, but somehow IN my sleep I realized it and guarded him, and only THEN did I wake up and see what had happened. That was just incident out of many. Same thing happened with DD too, though, who was BF. Once when she was just learning how to roll over, she practiced in her sleep, and I caught her shirt right before she rolled off the bed. And then woke up to find out what had happened. There was NO difference in my awareness of either baby.


----------



## honey-lilac (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkslinger* 
AI almost always woke up a few seconds before they did in anticipation of feeding them.

Me too.


----------



## CharlieToaster (Mar 10, 2008)

I formula fed and co-slept ds1. I kept formula in a cooler pack by the bed.

with ds2, he slept in his own space next to the bed. I made formula to order for him.

I was and am always in tune with where my children are in my bed. Just because you are breast feeding it doesn't mean you don't wake up to feed your child. Really!!!! Burping? Diaper changes???

Glad that works for you


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soxthecatrules* 
Also, when you FF a babe you need to make sure they are NOT lying flat. You need to keep them reclined, but, somewhat upright to help with preventing ear infections. That could be a second concern.

eh.









Personally, i'd ignore this advice. My baby (adopted) has been bottlenursed since he was placed w/ me at three weeks of age. I laid next to him, tummy to tummy and the bottle was at breastlevel. This is how he has gone to sleep every night for the past 18 months.

He has never had an ear infection.

IMO there arent any concerns at all with FF and cosleeping. Formula keeps alot longer than you'd think. And FFing moms are just as in tune with their babies as bfing moms are. I've done both, and for me there is no difference. Heck, i still wake up during the night to make sure the baby is ok.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaleanani* 
No offense, but that's not really true. I co-slept with both of my kids and there was no difference with how tired I was. I was really sleep-deprived with both the FF one and the BF one!









I was just coming back to add that women who have to wake to BF should keep an eye on their tiredness levels too. It's just that you *have* to be awake to FF and many (not all) women can sleep while BF.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Not trying to be snarky here but are you 100% sure that the medication you have to take is not bfing compatable?

So many times we see a mom come in who's dr has told her this and when it was looked into the med was safe for bfing and they where able to go on and nurse the LO's.

Very few meds are actually not compatable with bfing.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm taking an incredibly high dose of steroids. So high that even the Hale book states that a lower dose could interfere with growth and development. If there was a chance that I could breastfeed I would..... switching to formula was devestating.

So yes, I can't breastfeed now, but I so badly want to and am pumping and dumping and trying to keep my supply up.....and sleeping next to my sweet baby

And for now I am using formula and co-sleeping and waiting things out for the chance to eventually return to breastfeeding.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D'sMama* 
I think the idea is that only breastfeeding moms are aware of their babies enough at night to not roll over on them. But I consider that advice in the same category as no pillows, no blankets, and don't let baby sleep next to dad - overagressive policy that can be ignored.









I actually think its a steriotype thing as well. As horrible as steriotypes can be. We suffered a lot with breastfeeding ourselves due to extremley poor advice and my sons tongue tie - we co sleep (still do!







). But most mothers I know who FF also are pretty 'detached' to their babies (they are the typical, sleep in cot down the hall from room from birth, CIO, sit them in front of the tele for hours, etc - kind of parents) - FF happens to be part of what they choose to do (because they 'dont want to create a 'rod' for their back')...for them, I would highly discourage them to co sleep (though it certainly never crosses their minds)! (cause I can't see how that would be safe).


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

I FF and coslept with my oldest child, who turns 12 this month. It was a little hairy at first, having to warm a bottle, but eventually we got him to take room temperature bottles, and would just mix up the formula and give it to him when he woke up, often without ever leaving our bed.


----------



## JavaJunkie (Jan 16, 2009)

I am FF my 7 month old, and we have coslept since day one(well, I was BFing back then, but by around 3 weeks she was on formula) So BFing did not work out with this one, after having BF my previous 3 children into toddler and preschooler-hood. I was devastated. Continuing to cosleep helped my emotional state very much. Yes, I read the things saying that it was "unsafe" for FF moms to cosleep. It was upsetting, to say the least. I have been just as in tune with this baby as I was with my previous 3.

At first I kept by the bed a contraption by First Years that warmed bottles, plus had a cooler attached. Then when she started taking room temperature bottles, I just started keeping little bottles of water by the bed, and bottles ready to go with powdered formula in them, so all I do is mix it up when she's ready to eat.


----------



## JavaJunkie (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
I FF and coslept with my oldest child, who turns 12 this month. It was a little hairy at first, having to warm a bottle, but eventually we got him to take room temperature bottles, and would just mix up the formula and give it to him when he woke up, often without ever leaving our bed.

If it wasn't for having to get up to go to the bathroom, I wouldn't have to leave the bed at night, either. Darn my small bladder! LOL


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I hope that you have a fast recovery







I honestly dont see how ff wouldnt be compatable with co sleeping. So keep sleeping with your LO and enjoy your time together.


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

Another mom here who had a FF baby and continued to co-sleep. Like the OP I had to suddenly stop BF'ing due to meds I needed to take. I felt like I was just as aware of my baby being in the bed with me as when I nursed her.
Do what feels right for you and your family.


----------

